# ps4 or xbox one?



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

For those of u thinking of getting a next get console, which are u considering getting? Me personally, getting the ps4


----------



## Grufalo (Mar 21, 2013)

Ps4


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ps4 lol


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

PS4


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

ps4


----------



## Layne (Oct 25, 2013)

I am thinking of getting the Xbox One!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I like the looks of the new Philips Xbox so I'm probably going to get that first.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

PS4. It's not even close.

Even if I win a Xbox One via this sweepstates I'm trying out, I'll probably just end up beating Dead Rising 3 (the only interesting game on the Xbone) and flipping it for a PS4.

It does have a slightly better launch lineup, but the 100 bucks more for it negates that. Plus the Xboner can't even do 1080p. Xbox _*D*_ONE!!!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Depending on how things work out with the extra features, the Xbox One. I won't be getting it until late next year or 2015 though it's just how I roll with new consoles.


----------



## Bre1491 (May 28, 2012)

Ps4


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ps4








and Oculus Rift soon after


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Xbox One. I prefer the launch lineup, and I'm still addicted to achievements. I will get a PS4 soon as well, but the launch lineup doesn't make me want to buy one immediately.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

N64 all the way.

Throw a PS1 in there too and all of my gaming needs are met.

In all seriousness, I'm satisfied with my current systems. Also I hear they are going to be price dropping the Xbox next year anyways. I say save your money and wait for them to fix the obvious bugs and hardware problems that will be coming with the system.

Right now the only reason I'll be getting a PS4 is for FFXV (a game I've mostly lost interest in since its been 7 years since it was announced and my hype is completely dead because of it), Kingdom Hearts III (same story) and Metal Gear Solid V.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm very indecisive on this, so I'll let time decide.

PS4







XboxOne

Though from what I gather from the general consensus:
















Yet, I've learned the hard way not to always take other people's word for things, so I plan to wait and let other people be the guinea pigs for a change...

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## SilverWolf (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm leaning PS4 but I'm in no hurry to get one. It's a hundred bucks cheaper. I want a next gen console mainly for FF15 and MGS 5.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Both.

Though if I had to pick only one, it'd be the PS4. I've been a Playstation fan since the PS1, and I always feel they make more durable, better quality consoles than Microsoft. Not to mention they usually have a lot of good exclusive titles as well.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

It comes down to who your friends are 
I don't play consoles(for various reasons) but I've been looking it up. Seems a lot of people are willing to let the xbox1 debacle be forgiven which is a shame. I would never a trust a company like that.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I said Xbox One earlier in this thread, but I'm on the fence after the whole 720p for Battlefield 4 debacle. Battlefield 4 on next gen consoles is something I can't wait to play, since it will finally have the 64 person battles that PC has, and I want it to look as good as it can. That alone is making me want a PS4. I know I'll cave and get both fairly soon, so it doesn't matter too much which one I get first I guess.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

My bro is getting the PS4!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I was originally just getting the PS4 but it looks like i'll end up getting both


Dead Rising 3 looks interesting and I'm kinda obsessed with zombies, Ryse looks nice also. Plus I've been playing Halo games since 2001 and it wouldn't be right if I missed out on the next gen Halo games


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

PS4.

I did both for this generation of consoles (PS3 and 360), but I think I'll skip the Xbone unless Microsoft really comes out with some good stuff down the road. I'm not really impressed by the launch lineups - Ryse might be okay, but the rest, meh. I'll miss Halo, but that's about it. And the controller. Such a good controller. 

Playstation's just always impressed me more with their exclusives, and I'm a single-player junkie, so it works out well.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The PS4, eventually. I've kind of turned my back on the Xbox brand this generation. I actually _loved_ the original Xbox, more so than even the PS2 and my lovely Gamecube, but some business decisions made by Microsoft with the 360 make me worried about the direction they'll steer the video game industry in if they establish dominance this generation.

There aren't any launch games for either console that really titillate me, so it might wind up being next Summer by the time I shell out the cash for one.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

There's an excellent chance I'll get both eventually, but neither this year. All the games I'm really looking forward to have been pushed into 2014. At the moment I'm leaning toward xbone, especially if Titanfall turns out to be as good as it looks.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

PS4 all the way baby!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

eventually both. PS4 first.


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

Wowzers so much love for the PS4. 

I'll be getting a XBox one. Not sure what game to get tho.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't have money for either, but PS4 if I got a chance.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> PS4 has no removable hard drive


Uh, yes it does? You won't be able to upgrade the Xbox One's hard drive. You have it backwards. Do you mean external hd support?



Daveyboy said:


> flashdrive capabilities......


Both won't support this at launch. The biggest omit by Sony with the PS4 is the lack of support for DLNA functionality.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> I should have been more clearer....
> 
> The PS4 has a removable hard drive.....but
> It is not a slide in/out .. It has to be removed with a screwdriver opening the console...Not convenient when I switch between consoles all the time...
> ...


No, that sounds right. Sony will probably add support for flash drives later on. At least I hope they will.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm a PC elitist gamer but between the two, I'd choose the PS4.


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

PS4 all the wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:evil:evil:evil


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

it would be dumb buying these new consoles right away.

Remember the red ring of death!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Matt K (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm one of those Xbox fanboys who switched to playstation after the Xbox One was announced due to DRM, mandatory online, and... The Kinect..... Built in... I know they changed most of those things but I'm still upset at Microsoft. I feel kind of betrayed. Also the PS4 just looks so good.
Not getting one at launch though. Gonna wait until Destiny and TES Online come out. Super excited for both of those. Also maybe a price drop on the system.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Launch day purchasing are horrible. Sadly, people are going to be attacked and robbed outside of stores


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm probably not going to but either for another year or so if I can resist the temptation to buy one (they're so shiny!).

If I can manage to wait I can avoid early hardware failure, take advantage of redesigns, remodels, bundles and price drops. Plus there's barely any games at launch anyway.

When I do get one it will likely be PS4 first because it's $100 cheaper and I like Sony's first party games. Hopefully I'll eventually have both at some point though.

I hate the whole Sony vs Microsoft nerd war. Seems very immature to me. They're such similar products it seems impossible to rationally enjoy one and hate another. Sure you can prefer one but that's different.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Xbox One, but not for a while. Plenty of other games to play for now. Plus need to save a bit of $$$ first. 

The game lineup for both consoles is negligible to me, because both will have their fair share of good ones, and like last generation, most of the games will be the same anyway. It really comes down to hardware and the interface, and from everything I've read the PS4 doesn't really do anything that new or mindblowing. It's better, and the controller is exceptional, but it's not super innovative. I like how the Xbox is at least attempting to do something new and exciting with their improved Kinect as well as vastly improved interface, ability to switch between games, tv and home, recognize other people instantly and go to their profiles on the fly, and all kinds of other stuff.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


>


I knew he looked familiar...now I remember!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I will only consider Xbox One if it gets plenty of damn good exclusives that interest me, and so far that isn't happening. The only developer I care about is Rare and Microsoft completely ruined them. I'll never forgive them for that.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I knew he looked familiar...now I remember!


say what?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Neither. I prefer Nintendo, but I'll admit the Wii U is terrible and I'm not planning on playing it.


----------

